#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-25
<BluesKaj> hey all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
 * genii-around makes a large pot of coffee
<dscassel> Thanks, genii-around
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-26
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<nigelb> 43
<nigelb> ugh
<dscassel> Hi, nigelb :)
<nigelb> dscassel: heh, typos rule my day
<nigelb> I guess that's what java does to people ;)
<dscassel> I can relate. :D
<dscassel> With that too.
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> I've been trying to write an android app all evening
<dscassel> Ah. Nothing so glamourous here, I'm afraid.
<dscassel> I'm writing unit tests for an eclipse plugin. 9_9
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-27
<BluesKaj> hiyas
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-28
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<dscassel> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi dscassel
<youcanlinux> wassup
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-29
<FemtoDaddy> Greetings!  First time Ubuntu user here
<FemtoDaddy> Sorry, wrong place...
<BluesKaj> Hey Folks
<BluesKaj> Hey Folks
 * BluesKaj checks the KB...again
<dscassel> KB?
<willwh> knowledge base? :P
<willwh> maybe >.>
<BluesKaj> keyboard
<willwh> ah
<willwh> hahahaha
<willwh> :)
<willwh> Lunchy!!
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-30
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<dscassel> Morning. :)
<BluesKaj> hey dscassel
#ubuntu-ca 2011-07-31
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-23
<s-fox> *yawns*
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-25
 * genii-around makes a fresh new pot of coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-27
<willwh> hi guys anyone awake?
<willwh> I'm wondering about a tool to test geo-delivery
<willwh> i.e. single DNS endpoint (that routes to other instances)
<willwh> I want to get maybe, http response codes, latency, stuff like that
<willwh> anyone know of anything like that?
#ubuntu-ca 2012-07-29
<IdleOne> ctv.ca requires silverlight to view videos :(
<IdleOne> I mean www.ctvolympics.ca
<DarwinSurvivor> so they do. Looks like they also have a youtube channel, not sure if all their videos are there as well though (I highly doubt the Olympic stuff is)
<DarwinSurvivor> Microsoft pulled the same stunt (all Olympics on silverlight) during the 2010 games as well.
<DarwinSurvivor> olympicfeedback@bellmedia.ca seems to be the best place to lodge a complaint :)
<IdleOne> DarwinSurvivor: They already cashed the check from Microsoft, they won't fix it now.
<IdleOne> cheque*
<DarwinSurvivor> IdleOne: Yeah, kind of figured as much
<DarwinSurvivor> Although my guess is that it's the Olympic Committee that cashed the check, CTV was probably required to use it for the "priviledge" of broadcasting it
<DarwinSurvivor> otherwise all of CTV would require Silverlight instead of just the Olympics site
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-22
<azend> jlamothe: because I'm crazy :)
<jlamothe> Crazy is sending a private key cleartext.
<azend> jlamothe: no, that's just stupid
<azend> perhaps stupid AND crazy
<BobJonkman> Hi azend: My public key is publicly available on the public keyserver at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0xD2CCE5EA&fingerprint=on
<BobJonkman> :)
<BobJonkman> anyway, SSL is only good from client to server.  Any content from me to you goes through the server in plaintext.  If you want to do IRC securely you need something like OTR which is end-to-end.
<BobJonkman> And I do have OTR on this client, so we can try it if you're interested
<BobJonkman> OTOH, not everyone wants to have their public key on the public key servers.
<BobJonkman> One of the reasons for exchanging key signatures privately after a keysigning party.
<BobJonkman> That's the polite way to do it, anyway
<BobJonkman> jlamothe, did you see the conversation on the KWLUG list about a keysigning event, possibly a PGP/GnuPG presentation? Maybe even a cryptoparty?
<jlamothe> BobJonkman: I did not.  I'm actually not subscribed to the calendar.
<BobJonkman> jlamothe: KWLUG Crypto discussion starts here: http://kwlug.org/pipermail/kwlug-disc_kwlug.org/2013-July/010735.html
<rtoyzer> hello
<rtoyzer> anyone ?
<azend> rtoyzer: hello
<rtoyzer> ehllo azend
<rtoyzer> do you know illumiroom microsoft ?
<azend> rtoyzer: what's up?
<azend> no
<azend> are you trying to run it on Linux?
<azend> looks pretty cool
<azend> there's actually a ton of diy stuff like it though too
<rtoyzer> yeah correct
<azend> I can't remember what the search term is off of the top of my head right now but I probably will later
<rtoyzer> i love that project
<azend> most of them are more mood lighting ish based by averaging the colours on the screen and lighting up LEDs to that colour
<azend> not a full projection like this one
<azend> this would probably require a 4k video just to give it enough data to run though
<azend> rtoyzer: where are you from?
<rtoyzer> i m looking somthing equivalent of that in opensource
<rtoyzer> i m from france
<rtoyzer> Y ?
<rtoyzer> azend: you there ?
<rtoyzer> 4k video means ?
<azend> 4000 pixels wide
<azend> rtoyzer: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/4K_resolution
<azend> rtoyzer: as I said, I can't remember the names now but there are some Foss projects like it
<rtoyzer> can just tell how it work in backend really ?
<azend> I don't think any of them go to the extent of using a kinect + projector
<azend> rtoyzer: In sure the information already available will tell you more than I ever will
<rtoyzer> http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/illumiroom/ here
<azend> rtoyzer: what brings you to the channel of Ubuntu Canada then?
<rtoyzer> the developer using just only  1 projector and and kinect to make that things possible
<azend> yeah
<rtoyzer> as i got 1 projector and 1 kinect  in my possession
<azend> rtoyzer: but you're not going to be able to watch TV like that for a long time :)
<rtoyzer> how i can do it the same ?
<rtoyzer> why ?
<azend> not enough data in the video
<rtoyzer> can you develop this thing : not enough data in the video
<rtoyzer> what that it means ?
<azend> someone could build it I'm sure
<azend> but you would need specialty video to run on such a system
<rtoyzer> specialty video means ?
<azend> video of a much higher resolution
<azend> much more pixels in the image
<rtoyzer> when you say video are you talking about the projector or about the picture ?
<azend> both together
<rtoyzer> well tell me what  projector i need to bye ?
<rtoyzer> buy
<azend> well the video on the TV is almost certainly going to be 1080p
<azend> most consumer home projectors max out at 1080p as well
<azend> so you'd need two video streams
<azend> the main video and then the overlay
<rtoyzer> ok get
<rtoyzer> so it's same like using 2 monitor with the pc, correct ?
<azend> sort of yeah
<rtoyzer> perfect
<rtoyzer> tell me http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/illumiroom/ here
<rtoyzer> microsoft using 1 projector
<rtoyzer> and 1 kinect
<rtoyzer> tell me which one is using for main video and which is for overlay video ?
<azend> TV is using main video
<rtoyzer> yeah i get that point
<azend> projector is using overlay
<rtoyzer> if you can see the video
<rtoyzer> which is on the link
<rtoyzer> microsoft using only using 1 projector
<rtoyzer> and 1 kinect
<azend> and a TV
<rtoyzer> i forget that point
<azend> kinect is just used to align the geometry of the images together
<rtoyzer> ok i get
<rtoyzer> kinect is just for catching the action on the video which is appearing on the TV ?
<azend> yeah
<azend> rtoyzer: you might have better luck with the Ubuntu guys in #ubuntu-fr
<rtoyzer> so you switch it should be something
<rtoyzer> like this
<azend> they're from france too
<rtoyzer> XBOX turn on =>  video on TV => kinect for catching the action with is on the TV => and the project is for project the catched action
<rtoyzer> on the room environement
<rtoyzer> correct ?
<azend> rtoyzer: something like that yeah
<rtoyzer> what kind of language i have to look for ?
<rtoyzer> for coding of course
<rtoyzer> or not needed to know
<rtoyzer> on programation
<rtoyzer>  
<rtoyzer> ???µ
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-24
<BobJonkman1> azend: I'm typing up the inspirational message for the IRC meeting, in which I claim that you'll be creating the Web presence for the Ubuntu-ca-Guelph Chapter at the Ubuntu Hour...
 * genii makes more coffee for azend
<BobJonkman1> :)  He may need it...
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-25
<BobJonkman> Meeting in less than two hours!
<azend> meeting in 20 minutes! :D
<azend> BobJonkman: do you have a cellular internet device?
<BobJonkman> I do.
<azend> who is your provider/
<BobJonkman> Wind Mobile
<azend> cool
<azend> me too
<txwikinger> BobJonkman: Are you going to Guelph?
<azend> txwikinger: he is
<txwikinger> azend: Are you the organiser?
<azend> I've been told :)
<txwikinger> ok. nice to meet you :-)
<txwikinger> I will  try to come by too
<azend> txwikinger: we've met before but you probably don't remember me
<txwikinger> Will get on the road in the next couple of minutes
<azend> txwikinger: cool
<BobJonkman> See you both there.
<txwikinger> We may.. I am not good in keeping up with screen names
<txwikinger> When did we meet azend?
<BobJonkman> Leaving in about 10 min
<azend> txwikinger: sooncon @ KwartzLab
<txwikinger> Ah
<azend> that event anyways
<txwikinger> ok
<txwikinger> So you are part of diode?
<azend> I sure am
<txwikinger> Never got the time to come up there
<BobJonkman> OK, Just downloaded WiGle to map WiFi spots on my cellular internet device
<azend> I like it
<azend> it's best to go on an Monday night though
<azend> lots of people
<azend> BobJonkman: awesome
<azend> BobJonkman: remind me to show you my maps
<txwikinger> Well. I don't get out a lot anymore
<BobJonkman> Is Monday the Diyode Open House?
<txwikinger> Since I moved countryside
<BobJonkman> Hmm...  That makes for an acronym that's not nearly as appropriate as Kwartzlab's: DOH vs. TON
<txwikinger> Is there wifi in the pub or do we hook on BobJonkman?
<azend> BobJonkman: yes
<BobJonkman> I'll have my cellular internet device for tethering
<azend> BobJonkman: actually, Monday open night (MON) is rather appropriate
<azend> BobJonkman: me too
<BobJonkman> :) That's better.
<BobJonkman> (MON vs. DOH, that is)
<BobJonkman> I'm outta here.  See you in 30min
<txwikinger> ok. I am on my way
<BobJonkman> Hello Everybodeee!
<BobJonkman> Has anybody starte the meeting yet?\
<BobJonkman> #startmeeting IRC for Ubuntu-ca 25 July 2013
<meetingology> Meeting started Thu Jul 25 23:07:29 2013 UTC.  The chair is BobJonkman. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 25 July 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | IRC for Ubuntu-ca 25 July 2013 Meeting | Current topic:
<BobJonkman> #chair azend
<meetingology> Current chairs: BobJonkman azend
<BobJonkman> Roll call! Freshmeadow zul oracology FiReSTaRT jaguar txwikinger DarwinSurvivor vednis bregma KombuchaKip azend ryanakca  cyphermox  jlamothe Chex sipherdee_ johanbr egerlach
<BobJonkman> #topic Introductions
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 25 July 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer! | IRC for Ubuntu-ca 25 July 2013 Meeting | Current topic: Introductions
<BobJonkman> Who are we, and what are we doing here?
<BobJonkman> I'm Bob Jonkman, one of the contacts for Ubuntu Canada, and chairing the meeting with azend since dscassel isn't here today
<KombuchaKip> My name's Kip. I'm project lead behind Avaneya, a cerebral science fiction game for Ubuntu. I'm based just out of Vancouver.
<BobJonkman> I'm from Elmira, but I've travelled to the Greater Metropolis of Guelph for the occasion
<BobJonkman> Hi KombuchaKip!  Good to see you again
<Freshmeadiow> I am Jim Kelsh (Freshmeadow) a professional accountant (CGA) and a Linux user since 2006.
<BobJonkman> For those interested in reading along, there's an agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next
<BobJonkman> Hi Freshmeadiow!
<jamesmcveity> Hi Bob.
 * KombuchaKip waves
<azend|away> Hi
<azend|away> ubuntulog:
<azend|away> meetingology:
<Freshmeadiow> Testing the connection
<azend|away> Freshmeadiow: Hi!
<azend|away> It's just Bob now who is away
<azend|away> He should be here...
<azend|away> He's sitting next to me
<azend|away> Alright, who's ready for some Ubuntu!
<BobJonkmanToo> Seems the network has split.
<BobJonkmanToo> I can't see my original instance on my IRC client, but I seem to be OK on the Webchat
<BobJonkmanToo> So, I was passing greetings to Freshmeadiow , jamesmcveity, KombuchaKip , azend or azend|away
<BobJonkmanToo> There's an agenda at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/Next
<BobJonkmanToo> It's kinda sparse, so I'm open to suggestions for topics
<azend|away> You're right, it is somewhat sparse
<BobJonkman2> The big thing is a recap of Ubuntu Hours
<BobJonkman2> #topic Ubuntu Hours
<azend|away> #chair BobJonkman2
<BobJonkman2> #topic UbuntuHours
<BobJonkman2> So the big news is that we're at a new Ubuntu Hour in Guelph!
<azend|away> I understand Ubuntu Hours are supposed to happen every one or two weeks?
<Freshmeadiow> As a Guelphite, YAY!!!!
<BobJonkman2> From the feedback I've had, there's a demand for more Linuxy activities in Guelph
<BobJonkman2> We've been running them monthly in Kitchener and Waterloo,
<BobJonkman2> but other places have them weekly
<BobJonkman2> The nice thing about Ubuntu Hours is that there's no rules
<BobJonkman2> (aside from the Code of Conduct, of course)
<azend|away> How's the community response been to those events?
<BobJonkman2> So  you can have them as often or infrequently as you want
<Freshmeadow> Hands up who enjoys the Unity desktop. My hand is up, and I use it in my business.
<BobJonkman2> The Ubuntu Hour Kitchener is really well attended, but Ubuntu Hour Waterloo has been kinda sparse.
<BobJonkman2> Which is why we're in Guelph today (this would normally be the Ubuntu Hour Waterloo day)
<BobJonkman2> Freshmeadow: Not a fan of Unity..
<Freshmeadow> Why is that, Bob?
<BobJonkman2> $$ Thread marker for Unity
<BobJonkman2> $$ On my laptop I've replace Unity with Mate
<txwikinger> hi .. finally got connected :-)
<BobJonkman2> $$ I've also used LXDE, which isn't bad
<BobJonkman2> %% Thread marker for Ubuntu Hours
<BobJonkman2> %% I've also run one-off Ubuntu Hours.
<BobJonkman2> %% Mostly in Toronto, where I don't get to very often
<azend|away> !! I would like to have some events in Guelph
<lubotu1> azend|away: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BobJonkman2> %% I'm hoping genii-around will run one (hint hint)
<azend|away> !! I would be happy to run an Ubuntu Hour every once and a while here
<lubotu1> azend|away: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Freshmeadow> $$ I like in Unity how it focuses the app you are in as full screen. For me it minimizes distractions, especially if I am in a spreadsheet.
<BobJonkman2> ^^ Thread marker for Thread Markers
<azend|away> !! Perhaps bi-weekly as the Ubuntu Hour community promote
<lubotu1> azend|away: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BobJonkman2> ^^ Gotta be careful not to use bot prefixes like ! or #
<BobJonkman2> %% It's getting crowded in here.
<azend|away> BobJonkman2: unless you like annoying bots
<BobJonkman2> %% Got 7 people here IRL!
<jamesmcveity>  I like Unity.  I was sure if I did at first.  I played around with most of the other options even win managers.  Now I like Unity best of all even over Windows or MacOS
<BobJonkman2> Hi Katherine_ !
<Katherine_> Hi BobJonkman!
<BobJonkman2> We've been talking about Ubuntu Hours and desktop environments like Unity and LXDE
<BobJonkman2> The network has been pretty bad, keeps kicking us off
<Freshmeadow> $$ The network kicks us off beccause you don;t like Unity :)
<jamesmcveity> Ha
<azend|away> Am I still online?
<BobJonkman2> Had to move to another table because of the crowds gathering for Ubuntu Hour Guelph :)
<BobJonkman2> A good problem to have
<Freshmeadow> $$ I find with practice Unity becomes very intuitive and very fast. I am running 12.04 32 bit and 64 bit on 2 machines.
<azend|away> Have we thought of marketing strategies for letting people know about the Ubuntu Hours??
<jamesmcveity> Freshmeadow - Are you a Unity dev?
<Freshmeadow> I wish, I am an accountant who also loves Linux. I guess I shouldn't mention that I like Gnome 3 too...
<jamesmcveity> Not a fan of that de.
<jamesmcveity> I do find it fast.
<BobJonkman2> azend|away was just telling us about the Raspberry Pi. John Kerr (here IRL) is a big fan of the Pi; gave a KWLUG presentation
<BobJonkman2> I mostly like Gnome3, but it doesn't handle two screens all that well
<jamesmcveity> KDE was always my main de.  Kubuntu was a solid spin.  I fell in love with Unity and dumped K
<Freshmeadow> $$ I find that traditional desktops like in Windows 7, can offer too many distractions in the taskbar when you are deep into a complex spreadsheet. Unity and Gnome say "You are working on this spreadsheet. That is it!!"
 * BobJonkman2 is switching to his other self
<BobJonkman1> Back
<BobJonkman1> Freshmeadow: That's exactly what I dislike about Unity - all the indicators I like to see are missing
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-26
<BobJonkman1> So, we're at 8:00pm.
<BobJonkman1> I'm going to end the meeting, unless there's more business to be transacted
<jamesmcveity> Okay Bob.  Good luck Guelph!
<BobJonkman1> Thanx jamesmcveity!
<azend|away> thanks jamesmcveity
<Katherine_> Have a nice Ubuntu Hour!
<BobJonkman1> Allrighty then!
<BobJonkman1> Thanx Katherine!
<BobJonkman1> We'll stay online for a bit yet.
<Katherine_> Maybe next time I'll have less trouble and get on closer to 7.
<Freshmeadow> $$ I think Unity has a different philosophy. It is trying to minimize the distractions. Use what works for you, That is the beauty of Linux and open source.
<BobJonkman1> I'm going to pressure azend azend__ azend|away to work on the Ubuntu-ca-Guelph wiki page
<BobJonkman1> And maybe set up a mailing list
<BobJonkman1> Any last words?
<BobJonkman1> OK.
<BobJonkman1> #endmeeting
<azend|away> Not from me
<BobJonkman1> Hmm.. Looks like the meeting bot fell asleep
<azend|away> however we may come up with some stuff in our Ubuntu Hour following htis meeting
<azend|away> #endmeeting
<Freshmeadow> Anyone running Kubuntu??
<BobJonkman> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thur, 25 July 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<meetingology> Meeting ended Fri Jul 26 00:10:36 2013 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-07-25-23.07.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-07-25-23.07.html
<BobJonkman> Freshmeadow: I'm a big fan of KDE
<Freshmeadow> I love KDE in openSUSE, my other fav distro.
<Freshmeadow> Is anyone still out there?
<Freshmeadow> Hi John!!!!
<john__> hello this place
<BobJonkman> Yes, the only formal Linux training I've had is on SUSE
<BobJonkman> Hi john__ !
<BobJonkman> We were talking about Ubuntu Sticker.
<Freshmeadow> openSUSE is gorgeous but Ubuntu is more integrated with services like Ubuntu One and syncing between computers
<BobJonkman> Hakim Shariff (sp) has an arrangement with System76 to distribute stickers.
<john__> Freshmeadow, Ssuse made a contract with satan
<BobJonkman> Hang on, and I'll get his address
<Freshmeadow> I want to ignore the management and support the devs, like I do with Microsoft. The management is the problem.
<BobJonkman> Here's Hakim's wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hakim#What_I_am_Currently_doing
<Freshmeadow> Tried out a MS Surface RT today. Yhe hardware and touch keyboard were lovely. Too bad Windows 8 takes up 16 of the 32 gig hard drive!!!!!
<BobJonkman> Yes, I had a chance to use an RT a few months ago.  If it wasn't for Win8 it would be a great device!
<azend> thanks everyone for coming out!
<azend> I had a great time and I hope you did too
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 22 Aug 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
<BobJonkman1> The minutes, they are up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam/Meetings/2013/2013-07-25#Minutes
<BobJonkman1> Kinda sparse, like the agenda
<BobJonkman1> Too much stuff happening IRL
<BobJonkman1> But if you follow the IRC logs you'll see there was lots of discussion: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-ca/2013/ubuntu-ca.2013-07-25-23.07.log.html
<BobJonkman1> And azend posted pics at http://imgur.com/a/OaqNl
<genii> Nice
<azend> BobJonkman: where do you pull these meeting dates out of your hat from?
#ubuntu-ca 2013-07-27
<jakehorse> ubuntu forum status
<BobJonkman> Hi azend: Regularly scheduled meetings on the 4th Thursday of the month.
<BobJonkman> But it's flexible.  If people want to have it on a different day then it can be changed
* Topic unset by BobJonkman on #ubuntu-ca
* BobJonkman changed the topic of #ubuntu-ca to: Ubuntu Canada LocoTeam | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Next meeting:Thu, 22 Aug 4pm PDT, 7pm EDT, 8:30pm NDT | Response may take a while, please wait for an answer!
#ubuntu-ca 2014-07-22
<BobJonkman> Want to come to the SysAdminDay Ubuntu Hour? Help choose a venue: http://bob.jonkman.ca/blogs/2014/07/15/system-administrator-appreciation-day-dinner-2014-edition/comment-page-1/#comment-72572
#ubuntu-ca 2014-07-25
 * genii sips
<genii> Something interesting happened just before lunch here. I went to go grab a couple USB sticks from BestBuy to throw some music on for a friend, and I had to wander through the section where they sell Macs in there on the way back. There was a guy asking the salesman about installing Ubuntu on a Mac and my ears perked up, talked to them both and might end up trying to get his new machine to dual-boot. Guess we'll see, supposed to email me. The salesman
<genii>  was astounded.
<genii> Don't worry, I plugged Ubuntu Canada and used my ubuntu.com email ... ;)
<genii> Weird things are happening this week.
 * aruna weird = good eh ?
<aruna> yope !
<aruna> genii: why dual boot fer chrissake ? Give the man Linux !
<genii> aruna: Not sure why he wants the dual boot, but if that's the requirement, I'll look into making it happen for him. Might be another addition to the crew that shows up for the relase parties and Ubuntu Hours  :)
<aruna> genii: Explain to the man the time wasted on cleaning up viruses and da blue screen of death and demonstrate both if u must. Lemme put it this way, if I gave you a dual boot wudnt you shoot me ? :)
<aruna> genii: Nice work though... hope he touches base with you soon :)
<genii> aruna: I'll keep the channel posted :)
<genii> Incidentally, I just went over at the end of lunch and dropped off a 14.04 disc to the salesman to check out :)
<genii> This is the same BestBuy they kicked me out of a few years ago for booting all their demo laptops up to an Ubuntu livecd, BTW
<aruna> lol no ?
<aruna> hahaa
<aruna> am curious how much did u cough up for the two usb sticks n whats da capacity ?
<aruna> am gonna put that up o my facebook and twitter feed. Lol Mike got kicked out of a *certain* store for booting up Ubuntu Live CD's
<aruna> heh
<genii> aruna: Hangone, lemme check...
<aruna> genii: No serioulsy, the new UEFI and windows 8 is a real bitch to work with. Good luck though if your dual booting..
<aruna> Oki..
<genii> Two Lexar 32G USB2 sticks, $40.66 after tax
<aruna> wow for both ?
<genii> Yep, $17.99 each before tax
<aruna> dats a great price nice :)
<aruna> Bestbuy at Dundas ?
<genii> The USB3 ones same capacity were $25.99
<genii> aruna: Yep, that's the place :)
<aruna> yes well they run faster
<aruna> and I like da blue led :)
<genii> Hehe
<aruna> you have any 14.04 server editions lying around ? Can use one please
<genii> aruna: I think I still have one here but I'd have to check
<genii> They took one at HackLab
<aruna> genii: No worries if you do leave me a msg will drop by n collect
<genii> OK, will do
<aruna> I shud go checkout thses guys at hacklab
<aruna> thanks..
<genii> aruna: Their open night is on Tuesdays when people can casually drop by
<aruna> genii: are new people welcome though ? No agendas ?
<aruna> genii: Listen I got one extra ticket for Moody blues and One for Pointer Sisters if your so inclined and I got a voucher for FREE grub up at Rama
<genii> aruna: New people are welcome, you just come in and sit down, maybe get greeted at the top of the stairs and make a sticker for your shirt saying who you are. Then just talk to people or else just look around etc
<aruna> genii: Alrighty, will go say hello one of these Tuesdays :)
<genii> aruna: My main problem is that, having an addictive personality, going to a casino is too tempting for me, even if I'm only supposed to be there to see a concert or show :)
<aruna> not gonna gamble not letting you no way no how
<genii> Although I'm a fan of both Moody Blues and the Pointer sisters
<aruna> leave the cards and cash at home like i do :)
<genii> ( more Moody Blues tho)
<aruna> ohkay so then we go ?
<genii> Let me get back to you on that... when is it? I'm away Aug2 -10 with family and then probably shortly after that again for this China trip
<genii> August is going to be helluva busy for me
<genii> Work, afk
<aruna> hold on a sek will check
<aruna> Moody Blues Fri Aug 8th show starts at 9PM so that one you can't make
<aruna> Pointer Sisters Sat Aug 16th starts at 9PM
<aruna> lemme know..
<aruna> if anyone on the channel would like to see Moody Blues contact moi please..
<aruna> genii: How long will u be away ? China I mean ?
<genii> aruna: The plan right now is 1 week. They want me longer there though. Depending how my boss at the building is about it and if I can find someone to replace me long enough, I may end up for 2 weeks.
<genii> I made a plan before to use my vacation pay time for 1 week there in case I got no compensation back, but depending on the cash flow from China end, may go the whole 2 weks, etc
<genii> My visa application ( and my friend's) are all filled out but we want to wait as long as possible before submitting them ( expedited approval is 24 hours). Since they are good for 6 months and two trips for up to a month each, this would put our second trip into January if we wanted.
<azend|vps> genii: you moving to china?
<genii> azend|vps: No, no. Business
<azend|vps> ah
<azend|vps> Sounds like fun :)
<genii> The 3D tablet stuff. Factory visit to Shanwei City
<aruna> genii: Can look after your place till you get back if you want no worries
<genii> Hehe
<aruna> genii: but you need to teach me what to do
<genii> aruna: I may take you up on that if there's no combo of my two regular replacements which can cover the time :)
<aruna> genii: lemme know if u need me am here :)
<genii> Will do
<aruna> K..
<azend|vps> genii: you should go to shenzen and buy all the stuffs :D
<genii> Actually in between IRC and running the elevator today, I am drawing up diagrams of the new case design
<genii> azend|vps: Our trip will be about 18 hours from Toronto to Beijing by Air Canada, then we get right on a local flight to Shenzhen where I meet my interpreter, then we both get a vehicle sent by the factory from Shenzhen to Shanwei
<azend|vps> Air Canada and then China Air back?
<genii> I spent a bunch of time learning basic phrases in Mandarin only to find out they primarily speak Cantonese there ...
<azend|vps> That's sketchy mate :P
<azend|vps> haha
<genii> azend|vps: Air Canada is partnered up with Air China to complete flights to internal airports from Beijing. So return will be Air China from Shenzhen to Beijing, Air Canada to Toronto
<azend|vps> That's what I said. Sketchy
<genii> azend|vps: Worst case, I get on the phone, call up the CTO at the factory and yell a bit from the Beijing airport and see what happens
<azend|vps> true enough
#ubuntu-ca 2015-07-21
<azend|vps> It's a sad day without BobJonkman
<azend|vps> :(
 * genii makes more coffee
#ubuntu-ca 2015-07-23
<Seven_Six_Two> where is he?
<azend|vps> Seven_Six_Two: idk
<azend|vps> Not here
<azend|vps> I sent him an email a few days ago and he never got back
#ubuntu-ca 2016-07-26
<genii> BobJonkman: That article about elevators was pretty interesting
<BobJonkman> I was thinking of you when I read it!
<BobJonkman> http://sn.jonkman.ca/conversation/605858#notice-969352
<chile> any body into ubuntu cloud
<BobJonkman> chile: Do you mean the UbuntuOne service? I used it briefly, but I don't like putting my personal stuff on someone else's server.
<BobJonkman> And I think UbuntuOne no longer exists...
<chile> no sir
<chile> i want to use ubuntu server for sharing  services for my office users
<BobJonkman> chile: What kind of services?
<chile> office softwares and storag
<chile> this has got huge scope in INdia
<chile> i am looking for a team
<chile> i can work with
<chile> and offer solutions
<BobJonkman> There's a great integrated office suite available at https://wiki.enterpriselibre.org/index.php/Main_Page
<BobJonkman> Everything runs as remote access sessions on a GNU/Linux server
<BobJonkman> I haven't used it yet, but it looks promising.
<BobJonkman> Of course, there's always Nextcloud: https://nextcloud.com/
<BobJonkman> That's "Enterprise grade" file sharing, some collaboration. No real collaborative applications, tho.
<bregma> chile, do you mean using Ubuntu server in the cloud, like Amazon AWS or Microsoft Azure?
<chile> yes
<chile> but aws is costly implementation
<chile> i want local smaller implementation f the same
<bregma> chile, http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack
<chile> bregma i installed it on my laptop
<chile> to see and explre it..but it needs a lot more than that
<chile> u see
<bregma> not my area of expertise I'm afraid, I just know of its existence and let my IT department handle the details
<BobJonkman> chile: Do you mean you want to find a local hosting VPS provider?
<chile> i want to be one
<BobJonkman> chile: Aahhh! Good idea!
<bregma> http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/openstack/autopilot
<chile> bregma bob..any help appreciated
<chile> when i tried doint it i could not go beyond maas
<chile> because it started asking details of h/w i dint had
<BobJonkman> chile: I've been wanting to install a VPS management tool for a while. Right now I'm using VirtualBox on my laptop for development, but my laptop drive is at capacity and it's not portable, and not accessible to clients unless I happen to be online.
<chile> so u do use virtual box as live
<chile> ?
 * genii makes another pot of coffee
<chile> can i do that
<BobJonkman> chile: But I've only got as far as you. I get to the MAAS installatin screen, think "This would be really great, but no time right now", and leave it for a few months until the next Ubuntu release come out
<chile> bregma.. ur team uses autopilot??
<BobJonkman> chile: I've run VirtualBox for demonstrations; eg. I've set up several GNUsocial instances or ownCloud instances so the audience can actually play with the software and follow along as I'm doing the demonstration
<chile> from what i i understand not much things can be done owncloud
<chile> u see
<BobJonkman> chile: But it's a one-time use, not intended for production
<chile> not it cant be
<BobJonkman> chile: I do run ownCloud and GNUsocial in production for my own use.
<BobJonkman> But those instances run on a physical server, not a VPS.
<chile> ya got it
<chile> i installed owncloud on my domain
<chile> but all this things are not actually contributing
<chile> u know whatsapp comes easier than this
 * BobJonkman does a quick search to find out what Whatsapp is..
<chile> ohk im sorry whatsapp is like wechat and gtalk
<BobJonkman> Hmm... Seems like the client app only, no server software available. And proprietary clients at that...
<chile> no no
<chile> for that use telegram
<chile> point is it should be practicle even if local
<BobJonkman> I run a Prosody XMPP server, that provides real-time communication.  I'm at xmpp:bjonkman@sobac.com if  you want to connect with a Jabber client
<BobJonkman> Open standards are the only standards for me!
<chile> correct
<chile> bob noted ur jabber i will catch u once i reach home ..see ya
<BobJonkman> Bye chile!
 * BobJonkman notices genii's coffee
<genii> I wonder whatever happened to AccessGrid
 * genii slides BobJonkman a fresh mug
<BobJonkman> Aahhh.
<BobJonkman> genii: AccessGrid website still exists, but it looks like the software was last update in 2010 http://www.accessgrid.org/
<genii> I thought they had it also on github or another git site, but can't seem to find it
<bregma> What happened to accessgrid?  Smart phones and walled-garden app stores lured people like the heroin dealer on the corner, that's what.
<bregma> It's so easy, just a little pinprick in your data stream and you think of nothing else.
<BobJonkman> bregma: sad...
<BobJonkman> Just as I thought we were making progress in the Free Software world, suddenly we're all hippie anarchist radicals again
<bregma> some of us never stopped
<bregma> just getting a little slower in the morning
 * BobJonkman is a proud hippie anarchist radical
<bregma> I would classify myself as an anarcho-syndicalist, but I have enjoyed a good Grateful Dead concert in my time
 * genii hums Casey Jones
<harsh410> hi bob
<BobJonkman> Hi harsh410
<harsh410> sent a request on your jabber
<harsh410> harsh410
<harsh410> we were discussing the cloud
<genii> Interesting, github accessgrid last commit was July 2012. Couple years later than the version on the main site, but of course, still 4 years ago now. Going to tinker with it a bit today.
#ubuntu-ca 2018-07-27
<OverrRyde> hi everyone! i need help finding instructions on setting up a VNC server on 16.04 under specific conditions, is anyone available?
